# How do I train a goat to STAND at the milk stand?



## Whole Foods Mom (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a sweet Mini Mancha named Bonney Monday evening. This is her first freshening, so everything concerning a human getting up close and intimate is new to her. When I bought her, I knew she had just started being trained to the milk stand. This is also my first time milking. I actually caught on to the milking fairly quickly- it's not nearly as hard as I thought it would be, and it's even easier when I stop _thinking _and just do it. But my poor girl doesn't like being touched. She jumps right onto the stand for me, she puts her head right into the stanchion, she even stands still for me to brush her. But as soon as I go anywhere near her udder, she sits. And it takes a LONG time before she wants to stand again.

Is there any way to teach her to stand? I've read to just wait it out, but that is a little hard for me to do during the morning milking. I have two children under 3, and only have about an hour before the youngest wakes up from his morning nap. My Bonney is a sweet girl, but when she decides to sit, she is ready to sit for as long as she thinks it will take for me to go away.

I've been getting her milked out, but I've had to throw away the milk since she tends to lay on it or step in it. This is killing me! I've been looking forward to goat's milk for about two years now, and her milk smells so sweet!

Am I maybe hurting her somehow without realizing it? Or is she just extremely "ticklish"? Any advice? I'll be extremely grateful for everything!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Could be shes not used to the touch and is thinking "Hey, those are mine! Hands off!".
When she is sitting, can you still get your hand to her udder? I have found that if the doe wants to sit because your touching her udder, I continue to have my hand on the udder while she is sitting. 
You can also try a lead rope under her belly infront of her udder and tie the rope up somewhere (if area allows).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you tried giving her grain when you are milking to kinda distract her?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had to do it to where I pick up one leg so they have to stand, I have put a bucket under the belly, I have pulled their tail up just enough to where they want to stand on their own .... you will find what works for you.... but yes - grain and desenitization is the best :=)


----------



## Whole Foods Mom (Jun 20, 2011)

I give her alfalfa pellets when milking; she loves them. I can keep my hand under her- in fact, I have a few lovely bruises from her sitting on my arm while the pail is under her. Feels great. My husband put up some straps so that I can put them under her; they didn't seem to make a difference. It was like she was oblivious. I'll definitely try the bucket- maybe even a mixture of bucket and straps?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Try puttin a 5 gallon bucket under her chest...as a mini mancha, she should be tall enough for it...mine get a 2 gallon bucket and I hold a rear leg up and milk one handed til they get the point.

Some tough love would also help....if she misbehaves, take her feed away and only give it back to her when she stands, also...get her on the stand for more than just milking, give her treats while she's up there and massage her belly and udder with one hand while you hold a treat just out of her reach when she's in the headgate...give it to her once she stops moving around.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Working with 3 full time ff milkers - I forgot to add that I have found that milking from behind has been a god send! I found this to be the easiest for me and them and when they lift their leg to kick I can easily push leg out or grab before she dumps or steps in the milk!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... I've not tried the milking from behind...it might work though for my "normally co-operative FF " when she is in heat and decides to vent her frustrations by kicking at me!


----------



## Whole Foods Mom (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I've tried milking with one hand and holding her leg with the other. Takes longer, but works! I made a sling of sorts to put under her; I kept it low enough that it doesn't support her until she sits. She's learning- we made it almost through the morning milking without her kicking at the pail!


----------

